# Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail ... (word order)



## 알렉스

In general, is there a rule for the placement of "bitte" in a sentence?  For instance, could I say the following?:

_1. Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören.

2. Schreiben Sie bitte mir eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören.

3. Schreiben Sie mir eine E-Mail bitte, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören.
_


----------



## sohc4

알렉스 said:


> In general, is there a rule for the placement of "bitte" in a sentence?  For instance, could I say the following?:


All three are ok, but the actual meaning differs, depending on where you place 'bitte':



알렉스 said:


> _1. Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören._


This is neutral, like 'Please send me an email if these books are yours'



알렉스 said:


> _2. Schreiben Sie bitte mir eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören._


This sentence puts more stress on 'mir', like 'Please send an email to me if these books are yours'


알렉스 said:


> _3. Schreiben Sie mir eine E-Mail, bitte, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören._


This emphasizes 'bitte', it's like begging for an email: 'Please, please, send me an email if these books are yours'

All the best,
Axl


----------



## uguban

In my opinion, only the first option is correct. I would never use the sentences 2) and 3).


----------



## Voxy

uguban said:


> In my opinion, only the first option is correct. I would never use the sentences 2) and 3).



Das geht mir auch so, obwohl die Erklärung für Beispiel zwei gut
und zutreffend ist. Ich habe aber das bestimmte Gefühl, dass
Beispiel zwei hier auf keinen Fall gemeint ist.

Voxy


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:


> All three are ok, but the actual meaning differs, depending on where you place 'bitte':
> 
> This is neutral, like 'Please send me an email if these books are yours'
> 
> This sentence puts more stress on 'mir', like 'Please send an email to me if these books are yours'
> This emphasizes 'bitte', it's like begging for an email: 'Please, please, send me an email if these books are yours'
> 
> All the best,
> Axl


"Please" is would fall most commonly, in English, as you wrote the sentence first:

'Please send me an email if these books are yours.'

However, for emphasis there would be at least one possible variation, and perhaps more. I don't think this is so different from German. This would be more more likely spoken:

'Send me an email—_please_—if these books are yours!'

Context might change things!

Gaer


----------



## Voxy

I have to reconsider, example 3 works fairly well, but it sounds
somewhat rude, not to say bossy. (That's mainly because the 
_"bitte"_ seems to be merely glued on, which renders
the entire tone of the sentence unduly bossy and smug.)

Voxy


----------



## gaer

Voxy said:


> I have to reconsider, example 3 works fairly well, but it sounds
> somewhat rude, not to say bossy. (That's mainly because the
> _"bitte"_ seems to be merely glued on, which renders
> the entire tone of the sentence unduly bossy and smug.)
> 
> Voxy


Perhaps the problem is that with "Sie" the style seems somewhat formal, even if it is spoken, so the placement of "bitte" might have a completely different "feel" compared to informal communication, which leaves a lot more room for gestures and tone of voice.

Just a guess, of course!

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

알렉스 said:


> _1. Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören.
> 2. Schreiben Sie bitte *mir *eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören.
> 3. Schreiben Sie mir eine E-Mail bitte, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören.
> _


1 : Standard (default word order)
2 : möglich, falls die Betonung auf dem Wort _mir_ liegt, also z.B. im deutlichen Gegensatz zu einem möglichen anderen Adressaten.
(possible, if stress is on "mir", e.g. if opposed to someone else being the potential addressee of the email)
3 : Klingt überhaupt nicht idiomatisch korrekt! Nicht empfehlenswert. (Does not sound idiomatic. Not recommended!)

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> 1 : Standard (default word order)
> 2 : möglich, falls die Betonung auf dem Wort _mir_ liegt, also z.B. im deutlichen Gegensatz zu einem möglichen anderen Adressaten.
> (possible, if stress in on "mir", e.g. if opposed to someone else being the potential addressee of the email)
> 3 : Klingt überhaupt nicht idiomatisch korrekt! Nicht empfehlenswert. (Does not sound idiomatic. Not recommended!)
> 
> Kajjo


Da Du schon das Wort _"idiomatisch"_ benutzt, kannst Du mir bestimmt 
auch kurz erläutern, wie Du (dann) den Nebensatz  _"wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören." _ 
bezeichnen würdest. Ich war eine zeitlang unschlüssig, 
ob ich es durchgehen lassen sollte, aber für mich ist dieser Satz einfach
nicht idiomatisch. Wie so oft: Man versteht, was gemeint ist. Aber sagen 
wir das so: "Schreiben Sie mir eine Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören?"

Voxy


----------



## Kajjo

Voxy said:


> Wie so oft: Man versteht, was gemeint ist. Aber sagen
> wir das so: "Schreiben Sie mir eine Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören?"


Nein, das klingt überhaupt nicht muttersprachlich. Wir haben da bestimmt beide das gleiche Sprachgefühl. Ich habe mich aber nur auf die konkrete Frage (Satzstellung von _bitte_) konzentriert. Genaugenommen verstehe ich noch nicht einmal, was genau gemeint ist -- das kann aber auch am nicht vorhandenen Kontext liegen.

_Schicken Sie mir bitte eine email, sobald Sie die Bücher erhalten haben._

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das klingt überhaupt nicht muttersprachlich. Wir haben da bestimmt beide das gleiche Sprachgefühl. Ich habe mich aber nur auf die konkrete Frage (Satzstellung von _bitte_) konzentriert. Genaugenommen verstehe ich noch nicht einmal, was genau gemeint ist -- das kann aber auch am nicht vorhandenen Kontext liegen.
> 
> _Schicken Sie mir bitte eine email, sobald Sie die Bücher erhalten haben._
> 
> Kajjo


 and


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das klingt überhaupt nicht muttersprachlich. Wir haben da bestimmt beide das gleiche Sprachgefühl. Ich habe mich aber nur auf die konkrete Frage (Satzstellung von _bitte_) konzentriert. Genaugenommen verstehe ich noch nicht einmal, was genau gemeint ist -- das kann aber auch am nicht vorhandenen Kontext liegen.
> 
> _Schicken Sie mir bitte eine email, sobald Sie die Bücher erhalten haben._
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo, I had a completely different reaction.

"Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören."

I have some books here that are not mine. I can't figure out who they belong to. Please write me an email (a short email) if they belong to you. Otherwise I may donate them to our locale library.

Is this interpretation out of the question?

Gaer


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> Kajjo, I had a completely different reaction.
> 
> "Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören."
> 
> I have some books here that are not mine. I can't figure out who they belong to. Please write me an email (a short email) if they belong to you. Otherwise I may donate them to our locale library.
> 
> Is this interpretation out of the question?
> 
> Gaer


Maybe, maybe not.  
Frankly, given example is pretty unlikely. I'd say it's quite a stretch. 
However it's possible. Anyways, if this is the intended purpose of said 
sentence, than I really misunderstood the sentence in the first place, 
thoroughly.

At first glance I (almost instantly) thought (and I'm pretty sure Kajjo concieved it the same 
way I did), that the original poster wants to express: _"Please send me 
an email, when the book arrived."_ Sounds like a common private eBay 
or small business communication respectively, if you ask me. Well, I can be wrong.

Maybe the original poster can shed some light. 

Voxy


----------



## KnightMove

알렉스 said:


> In general, is there a rule for the placement of "bitte" in a sentence?


 
As it seems this question hasn't been answered yet. Word order in German is rather free (despite the verb being in 2nd place), but I think you will always be on the safe side placing the "Bitte" in front of the sentence:

"Bitte schreiben Sie mir eine E-mail, ..."

In a rush I can't think of an example where this could be wrong.


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:


> Kajjo, I had a completely different reaction.
> 
> "Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören."
> 
> I have some books here that are not mine. I can't figure out who they belong to. Please write me an email (a short email) if they belong to you. Otherwise I may donate them to our locale library.
> 
> Is this interpretation out of the question?


Nein, denn so hatte ich den Satz auch interpretiert .

Axl


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Kajjo, I had a completely different reaction.
> 
> "Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören."
> 
> I have some books here that are not mine. I can't figure out who they belong to. Please write me an email (a short email) if they belong to you. Otherwise I may donate them to our locale library.
> 
> Is this interpretation out of the question?
> 
> Gaer


No, Gaer it is a possible meaning -- the core of my comment is that the sentence does not sound idiomatic and _might_ mean this or that. I bet most natives would write _falls_ if they mean your suggestion (even if both wenn/falls are basically correct). 

_Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, falls die Bücher Ihnen gehören.

_Mein Vorschlag für diesen Fall:_Sollten die Bücher Ihnen gehören, schreiben sie mir doch bitte eine kurze E-Mail (und ich sende sie Ihnen gerne zu / und ich bewahre sie bis zu Ihrem nächsten Besuch auf.)

_Oder kürzer: _Sollten es Ihre Bücher sein, ...
_
Kajjo


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:


> Nein, denn so hatte ich den Satz auch interpretiert .
> 
> Axl


These mean two totally different things to me:

1) Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, wenn die Bücher Ihnen gehören.

The first seems odd to me because of "Sie/Ihnen". I don't have that kind of correspondence. It sounds as though it is describing some kind of minor, personal problem, the kind of things I talk about with friends.

I've got some books here. Did you leave them when you visited? Drop me an email if they are yours, because I have a whole pile of books and have to get rid of some!

2) Schicken Sie mir bitte eine email, sobald Sie die Bücher erhalten haben.

This seems like typical "business" correspondence, which is in more formal mode.

Please send me an email as soon as you have received the books.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> These mean two totally different things to me


You are right. We need context to decide what was really meant. Probably it was not a native sentence, because it does not sound idiomatic.



> This seems like typical "business" correspondence, which is in more formal mode.


Right. That was my guess, not more.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> No, Gaer it is a possible meaning -- the core of my comment is that the sentence does not sound idiomatic and _might_ mean this or that. I bet most natives would write _falls_ if they mean your suggestion (even if both wenn/falls are basically correct).
> 
> _Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, falls die Bücher Ihnen gehören._


Clear, Kajjo! Our posts crossed. I think the example sentence describes a rather complex situation and needs more context!


> Mein Vorschlag für diesen Fall:_Sollten die Bücher Ihnen gehören, schreiben sie mir doch bitte eine kurze E-Mail (und ich sende sie Ihnen gerne zu / und ich bewahre sie bis zu Ihrem nächsten Besuch auf.)_


Bingo. That's what I had in mind. I would never, ever dare make a judgement about the choice of "wenn" vs. "falls", although I believe even to my "foreign brain" "falls" does sound a bit better.

As always, context is SO important! 

Gaer


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> N
> ..._Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail, falls die Bücher Ihnen gehören.
> 
> _


_

Little "falls" changes the meaning completely, and eventually renders the sentence into 
an idiomatically correct one. 

If I'd read that "falls"-sentence in the first place, I would have captured the
very same meaning as Gaer and Axl proposed. No doubt at all.

The construction with  "..., wenn..." immediately hints toward, that *something*
(the books) has arrived. That's where all confusion lies, imho.

Voxy_


----------



## Kajjo

Voxy said:


> Little _"falls"_ changes the meaning completely, and eventually renders the sentence into an idiomatically correct one.


Genau!



> If I'd read that "falls"-sentence in the first place, I would have captured the very same meaning as Gaer and Axl proposed. No doubt at all. The construction with _ "..., wenn..."_ immediately hints toward, that *something* (the books) has arrived. That's where all confusion lies.


Ja, das sehe ich genauso.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

KnightMove said:


> As it seems this question hasn't been answered yet. Word order in German is rather free (despite the verb being in 2nd place), but I think you will always be on the safe side placing the "Bitte" in front of the sentence:
> 
> "Bitte schreiben Sie mir eine E-mail, ..."
> 
> In a rush I can't think of an example where this could be wrong.


I hope someone comment on this. As a non-native, that where I would have place "bitte", by "default". 

Gaer


----------



## Voxy

> Zitat von KnightMove
> As it seems this question hasn't been answered yet. Word order in German is rather free (despite the verb being in 2nd place), but I think you will always be on the safe side placing the "Bitte" in front of the sentence:
> 
> "Bitte schreiben Sie mir eine E-mail, ..."
> 
> In a rush I can't think of an example where this could be wrong.


Dangerous.
"Bitte schreiben Sie mir eine E-mail, ..." good and Standard German
"Schreiben bitte Sie mir eine E-mail, ..." no
"Schreiben Sie bitte mir eine E-mail, ..." possible, if stress on "mir"
"Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-mail, ..." good and Standard German
"Schreiben Sie mir eine bitte E-mail, ..." no
"Schreiben Sie mir eine E-mail bitte, ..." possible

Voxy


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I hope someone comment on this _[meant: _Bitte_ as first word]_. As a non-native, that where I would have place "bitte", by "default". Gaer


Yes, placing _Bitte_ at the start of a sentence is _not wrong _in most cases, but not perfectly idiomatic in many cases.

In Fragesätzen muß das Verb an die erste Stelle:

_ Könnten Sie mir bitte die Butter reichen?
Würden Sie bitte so freundlich sein, das Fenster zu schließen?
Kannst Du das bitte nochmal erklären?
_ 
In Befehlssätzen darf Bitte an die erste Stelle rücken und entschärft etwas den Imperativ:

_ Bitte reichen Sie mir die Butter! (auch: Reichen Sie mir bitte die Butter!)
Bitte schließen Sie die Tür! (auch: Schließen Sie bitte die Tür!)
Bitte erkläre mir das nochmal! (auch: Erkläre mir das bitte nochmal!)
_ 
Vorstehendes gilt aber insbesondere für gesprochene Sprache. In Briefen wird häufig die nachgestellte Form verwendet und der Imperativ rückt auf Position 1. Diese Sätze werden dabei so freundlich geschrieben, daß es nicht nach Befehl, sondern nach Bitte klingt, siehe z.B.:
_
Sollten die Bücher Ihnen gehören, schreiben sie mir doch bitte eine kurze E-Mail ...

_Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Yes, placing _Bitte_ at the start of a sentence is _not wrong _in most cases, but not perfectly idiomatic in many cases.


I understand. 


> In Fragesätzen muß das Verb an die erste Stelle:
> 
> _Könnten Sie mir bitte die Butter reichen?_
> _Würden Sie bitte so freundlich sein, das Fenster zu schließen?_
> _Kannst Du das bitte nochmal erklären?_


Clear. In fact, it is very nearly the same in English:

Could/would you please pass me the butter?

(Obviously it is not "Could you please to me please the butter pass!) 

But the important point is that we also place "please" in the middle of a sentence when it is a question.


> In Befehlssätzen darf Bitte an die erste Stelle rücken und entschärft etwas den Imperativ:
> 
> _Bitte reichen Sie mir die Butter! (auch: Reichen Sie mir bitte die Butter!)_
> _Bitte schließen Sie die Tür! (auch: Schließen Sie bitte die Tür!)_
> _Bitte erkläre mir das nochmal! (auch: Erkläre mir das bitte nochmal!)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorstehendes gilt aber insbesondere für gesprochene Sprache. In Briefen wird häufig die nachgestellte Form verwendet und der Imperativ rückt auf Position 1. Diese Sätze werden dabei so freundlich geschrieben, daß es nicht nach Befehl, sondern nach Bitte klingt, siehe z.B.:
> 
> _Sollten die Bücher Ihnen gehören, schreiben sie mir doch bitte eine kurze E-Mail ..._
> 
> 
> 
> It all comes down to "feel" in the end, doesn' it?
> 
> For instance, in this case:
> 
> Sag mir bitte, wie man …
> Bitte sag mir, wie man …
> 
> I would flip a coin. The second sounds a bit more idiomatic to me, but I would not bet one cent on being right.
> 
> Gaer
Click to expand...


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I would flip a coin. The second sounds a bit more idiomatic to me, but I would not bet one cent on being right.


It really depends on the situation and context. I favor the first one in most informal and practical situations: The verb counts and the _bitte _is added out of politeness. In formal and polite situations no imperative is used, but a construction like _Könnten/Würden Sie bitte...

_Anyway, both are correct and you are free to use either.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> It really depends on the situation and context. I favor the first one in most informal and practical situations: The verb counts and the _bitte _is added out of politeness. In formal and polite situations no imperative is used, but a construction like _Könnten/Würden Sie bitte..._
> 
> Anyway, both are correct and you are free to use either.
> 
> Kajjo


Right. Situation and context, so important! Even though some of the emails I receive are rather informal, I do not talk to people (I don't even talk much in English), so I tend to notice what I see.

I think placing "please" first, in English (when it works) may sound a bit more spontaneous, while placing it later sounds a bit more thoughtful and perhaps cautious. But it is the same in English: situation and context. 

Gaer


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Yes, placing _Bitte_ at the start of a sentence is _not wrong _in most cases, but not perfectly idiomatic in many cases.
> 
> In Fragesätzen *muß?* das Verb an die erste Stelle:
> 
> _ Könnten Sie mir bitte die Butter reichen?
> Würden Sie bitte so freundlich sein, das Fenster zu schließen?
> Kannst Du das bitte nochmal erklären?
> _
> 
> ...


Sorry, Kajjo, bei allem Respekt, aber das musst Du mir schleunigst 
erklären. 

_ Bitte könnten Sie mir die Butter reichen?
Bitte würden Sie so freundlich sein, das Fenster zu schließen?
Bitte kannst Du das nochmal erklären? 
_ 

Voxy


----------



## Kajjo

Voxy said:


> Sorry, Kajjo, bei allem Respekt, aber das musst Du mir schleunigst
> erklären._ Bitte könnten Sie mir die Butter reichen? Bitte würden Sie so freundlich sein, das Fenster zu schließen? Bitte kannst Du das nochmal erklären?_


Diese Sätze sind nur dann formal korrekt, wenn man eine Sprechpause nach _Bitte _einlegt und auch durch Interpunktion kennzeichnet:

_Bitte, könnten Sie mir die Butter reichen?
Könnten Sie mir bitte die Butter reichen?
_
Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

> In general, is there a rule for the placement of "bitte" in a sentence?


 
Hi, generally, you can place "Bitte" at the beginning, in the middle or at the end of the sentence.
But other parts of the sentence may have to be moved or changed in this case.

_Bitte schreiben Sie mir eine E-Mail, falls die Bücher Ihnen gehören._
_Bitte, könnten Sie mir eine E-Mail schreiben?_
_Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail._
_Schreiben Sie mir eine E-Mail, bitte. (seldom used but possible.)_

See also #6, #*29* with additional examples.

You cannot place "bitte" into the middle of word groups where the words are connected.

*_Schreiben Sie mir eine bitte E-Mail. _

In some cases, the placement changes the meaning or focus of the sentence.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> _Bitte schreiben Sie mir eine E-Mail, falls die Bücher Ihnen gehören._
> _Bitte, könnten Sie mir eine E-Mail schreiben?_


Die Position des Verbs zeigt eindeutig, daß es sich um einen Fragesatz handelt. Dieser muß mit einem Fragezeichen geschlossen werden.

Kajjo


----------

